# Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (950 signatures and counting)



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.petitiononline.com/rudygay1/petition.html

at the very least, if this gets big enough... west will have to give us more than battier.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*



Smooth Lotion said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/rudygay1/petition.html
> 
> at the very least, if this gets big enough... west will have to give us more than battier.


IAM IN!!! :curse:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*

west doesnt have to give us anything because he knows rockets wont buckle to fan pressure


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*



sherwin said:


> west doesnt have to give us anything because he knows rockets wont buckle to fan pressure


yea just like the Reggie Bush thing with the Texans fans going crazy it didn't stop it from happening


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*

its hopeless. tmac likes the trade.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*



sherwin said:


> its hopeless. tmac likes the trade.


Are you serious?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Don't trade Rudy Gay petition (750 signatures and counting)*

Yup, T-Mac Loves this trade.
There is an Article out there that says it. 
Can someone post that article again?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Isnt this too late


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

how can tmac like the trade?? we're so ****ed


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4014253.html

Hah the rockets send Jonathan Feigen to write some crap that would try and persuade the fans to take it easy and not rebel. Im not convinced at all that this was a good tade.

By the way its in this article where tmac says he loves the trade... i bet he was told to say that.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

...And how much did CD pay T-Mac to say this?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

im 990th


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow im #993. I even surpised they even have a website for this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The trade has been agreed on, there's nothing you guys can do about it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think McGrady was told to say this or told by anyone that he had to support the trade:

"When they told me that's the deal we made, I was so happy. Shane is a solid player and the type of player we need, a player that can inspire the team with hustle plays, a defensive presence. He's smart and can shoot outside. But I really like that when we match up with Phoenix or Dallas, we can match up with Shane at the four.

"From what I'm hearing, people are (angry). They don't understand; we're trying to win now. We don't want a guy that will take three years to develop. We're trying to win this season. I think Rudy's going to be a pretty good player. But what we need right now, this season, is Shane Battier. This is definitely a good trade."

It sounds to me like McGrady realizes how valuable Battier will be to the Rockets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4014253.html
> 
> Hah the rockets send Jonathan Feigen to write some crap that would try and persuade the fans to take it easy and not rebel. Im not convinced at all that this was a good tade.
> 
> By the way its in this article where tmac says he loves the trade... i bet he was told to say that.


Hmm... TMac recruited and was "ecstatic" with the Swift signing as well. So much for that.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder why McGrady likes it so much....
He likes the physical appearance of Shane Battier so much?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Hmm... TMac recruited and was "ecstatic" with the Swift signing as well. So much for that.



haha you crack me up mrc. who needs gay, screw him we got what we need.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Is there any way we can avoid this trade??


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Is there any way we can avoid this trade??




Unfortunately, Very Unlikely. Unless the rockets organisation lie about gays' or battiers' medical checkup results. Anyway Rudy Gay has already spoken about becoming the grizz franchise player and has winning ROY and going to the playoffs as his goals for the upcoming season. Looks like he's ready to play in memphis


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

McGrady just likes any current value...like a coach, all he cares about is the window he'll be a part of, not the long-term future. It's rational, but you have to put his comments in that framework.

Losing Gay hurts the team long-term. In the immediate future, the next two or three years, Battier might help more. I can certainly see that as possible.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

The trade is a done deal. The people who wrote the petition said they have till July 12 to rescind it, but that's not true. July 12 is when free agency starts but that date has nothing to do with trading draft picks or players under contract. Sorry to say for the Rockets the deal is done.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

travel_monkeys said:


> The trade is a done deal. The people who wrote the petition said they have till July 12 to rescind it, but that's not true. July 12 is when free agency starts but that date has nothing to do with trading draft picks or players under contract. Sorry to say for the Rockets the deal is done.


actually thats when battier's contract resets(is that the word im looking for?) and he becomes eligible to be part of trades.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I Start Fires said:


> actually thats when battier's contract resets(is that the word im looking for?) and he becomes eligible to be part of trades.


I've seen the word "reset" use to describe it. Basically, Battier's contract will leave BYC status.

I don't think the trade can possibly be official until that point, because the trade isn't legal, under the CBA, until Battier is no longer a BYC player.


----------

